# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > مكتبة الطب والصيدلة و التمريض والتخصصات الطبية >  Biochemistry: Board Review Series

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*Biochemistry: Board Review Series		*

 

 


*BRS Biochemistry* embodies the popular BRS format of succinct outline review of content followed by approximately 500 USMLE-style questions with explanations. This current edition has numerous illustrations and contains notable review features such as summary boxes. The overall content and questions have been updated to reflect the evolving nature of USMLE.

GET IT HERE



http://www.mediafire.com/?9jzyz0idryl



THIS BOOK IS IN DJVU FORMAT AND THIS SOFTWARE CAN BE DOWNLOADED FROM HERE



http://www.mediafire.com/?twtjyzxmpjk

----------


## Commodore

:SnipeR (27):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

You're Welcome  :4022039350:

----------


## sam.abu

Hi ,
Thank you for your effort, DO you know what else could be useful for biochemistry??
Thank you for your advice. Keep up the good work :SnipeR (69):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

you're welcome
if i have got anything useful i'll upload it to here inshalla

----------


## ed2005

[fieldset=العنوانthanks]thanks[/fieldset]

----------


## diaa kamal

thanks :SnipeR (88):

----------


## diaa kamal

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## medicine100

thanks a lot for posting this amazing book

----------


## medicine100

i want this book, thanks

----------


## medicine100

BRS is very good for the revision before the exam

----------

